# Virginity tests anger brides



## NucleusKore (Jul 13, 2009)

Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/virginity-tests-anger-brides/96993-3.html

At a mass wedding in Madhya Pradesh just before the ceremony was to begin, a would-be bride developed labour pains, shocking those present.

Virginity and pregnancy tests were ordered on the 152 prospective brides, of whom 14 were detected to be pregnant.

The incident, that left activists and tribals fuming, occurred June 30 when the brides were assembled for a mass marriage function in Madhya Pradesh's Shahdol district, 350 km from here, held under the Mukhyamantri Kanyadan Yojna - Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan's pet scheme aimed to help girls from poor families tie the knot at government expense.

Read On.....


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 13, 2009)

Imagine the type of questions being asked at them... "tu kidar moo kala karke ayi"...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 13, 2009)

^ rofl!


----------



## Stuge (Jul 14, 2009)

> "The officials should know that in many tribal communities there is a culture of boys and girls living together before they decide to marry,



Wow ! we thought  this is western culture .....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

What about men? 
Does virginity test work for them?

Bunch of cvnts these people...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2009)

how can we tell if a men is virgin. Never heard of it before


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I know.
Men demanding virginity test for women is  just blatant hypocrisy at its best.
Wanting your bride to be virgin in ONLY when the man is virgin itself. Even so they have no right to demand virginity test for females whatsoever.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 14, 2009)

^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things



lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things



hmmm nice! lol LooooL!


----------



## x3060 (Jul 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things



  now that was hilarious


----------



## adi007 (Jul 14, 2009)

AFAIK its not Virginity test but it is Pregnancy Test
There are no tests for virginity as the hymen of a girl can get broken even without an intercourse ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2009)

adi007 said:


> There are no tests for virginity as the hymen of a girl can get broken even without an intercourse ...



Intellectual thinking 
no offense meant


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2009)

adi007 said:


> AFAIK its not Virginity test but it is Pregnancy Test
> There are no tests for virginity as the hymen of a girl can get broken even without an intercourse ...



Rightly said. I hope this enlightens some of our clever members who have posted above.


----------



## Joker (Jul 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> hmmm nice! lol LooooL!


did u even understand what rahim said? u kid?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things



LOL! 
But my point was of brides having the same perspective too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Come on yaar, nobody likes to use 2nd hand things


And the reason the bride shouldn't feel the same is because ? 


adi007 said:


> AFAIK its not Virginity test but it is Pregnancy Test
> There are no tests for virginity as the hymen of a girl can get broken even without an intercourse ...


Exactly.

This whole incident is yet another case of over-zelous Indians trying to enforce their culture on everybody forcefully.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You know what you summed my feelings in a single post which I couldn't do in three. Kudos.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

No body answered my question..

Are there any virginity tests for men? I think they are not. Please let me know...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2009)

hypnotism is the only way i think


----------



## adi007 (Jul 15, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> No body answered my question..
> 
> Are there any virginity tests for men? I think they are not. Please let me know...



There are no virginity tests for *both* men and women ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 15, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Rightly said. I hope this enlightens some of our clever members who have posted above.



Don't bother with it, half of them are 13-14 yr old kids.. =p


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2009)

who gave 13 yrd boys to talk bout losing virginity?


----------



## utsav (Jul 15, 2009)

^^lmao


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 15, 2009)

with all these explanations now my knowledge about girls is not half-baked anymore .


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> No body answered my question..
> 
> Are there any virginity tests for men? I think they are not. Please let me know...



Yes there is!!! If the groom does his things like an expert on his wedding night, that means he is not a virgin  otherwise if he fiddles around with his tool then he is   (To be Taken lightly)


----------



## R2K (Jul 15, 2009)

^^
lol......i don't think so.........may be he is just an hardcore pervert who learned all those "great moves" from porno movies....(like...... even if u don't have match practice....u may have undergone a lot of net practice8))..lol


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL Great thread. Serious matter but some of the replies are hilarious !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2009)

Saying all this is very simple....I mean hypocrisy and all. Think what if the girl you're marrying already did it with somebody else. Same goes with men but nothing can be done here. Conducting these stupid tests won't help. Either Human Rights activists will jump in or Shiv Sena and other such parties will start burning dispensaries. It's people who either need to give up their ancient customs, change their mindset and accept things as they are, which seems almost impossible or youngsters should understand that having intercourse before marriage can be a risky matter. But then again s3x before marriage isn't a crime. So, nobody can be barred from it before or after marriage.

Conclusion: There's no solution to this problem


----------



## iinfi (Jul 15, 2009)

R2K said:


> ^^
> lol......i don't think so.........may be he is just an hardcore pervert who learned all those "great moves" from porno movies....(like...... even if u don't have match practice....u may have undergone a lot of net practice8))..lol



net practice ??? kool ...
before a match you need to practice at the nets so you know how to play straight.

ROTFL


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2009)

theory class and practicals are different.
thats why there are lots of practical classes at colleges


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2009)

virginity test used to happen way back in africa..it was condemned by the U.N....the test cannot prove that she is a virgin..the whole process is not conclusive at all...am shocked india is doing this now...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2009)

OK guys drop that virgin BS. Its a pregnancy test!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 18, 2009)

Why no virginity test for the Groom ?
    Opps there is none a easier one for man...thats why?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, how i miss this thread.It has a lot of valuable information.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish Victor_rambo was here. He would have been well aware of the male pregnancy test.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2009)

urrrrgh..there is no test as virginity test..ok for those who don't know...in south africa the elders used to check whether their hymen split or not...usually if the hyme was split,they used to declare her as non virgin...but there is a problem to this rule...hymen can rupture even while playing sports,jogging etc....sometimes hymen do not rupture even after intercourse...so u cannot conculsively say that the girl is not a virgin...there are no such virginity test for men..


----------

